# Is AC a game for girls/boring?



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 17, 2015)

Many people i know say about the AC series:
"That game is boring..."
Or:
"uhuuh that game is soooo gay/girly"
Can someone tell me,why every person i know borings him Animal Crossing and why some people are considering it as a girls game?
Im really tired of this


----------



## kite (Jul 17, 2015)

Maybe all they see are stuff from players with their cute towns. 

Though it seems like they are very uninformed. They really haven't seen the variety of villagers in the game and how the game is very customizable.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 17, 2015)

The reason they say like the example 2 is because of the cute villagers
Also,the example 1,they didnt even played it and they critic the game!
Still,they are like "Its rlly boring"


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't think this is a "girly" game. There are many masculine clothes, furniture, and villagers in the game. I think that most males are more inclined to play violent video games instead of games like Animal Crossing, and that's probably why you see a lot more females here than males. As a male, I don't think it is a gay/girly game. I like playing Animal Crossing, but I also like to play violent games like Grand Theft Auto. I like variety in the games I play, and that's why I play Animal Crossing.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 17, 2015)

redcat:You're right,still,there will be ALWAYS someone that says "uhuhu that gaym iz zoooo stupid and gay"


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 17, 2015)

Jetix said:


> redcat:ur right,still,there will be ALWAYS some *****t that says "uhuhu that gaym iz zoooo stupid and gay"



Just ignore them. Most people who are objective about critiquing games think that Animal Crossing games are pretty good overall (except for City Folk). Even if someone is not crazy about the genre, Animal Crossing has more play-ability than most games out there today.


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 17, 2015)

Ok I'm a prime example of this because growing up I thought the whole Animal Crossing series was really boring and pointless, even though I had never played the game. I was so confused that all of my friends were getting wrapped up in this weird game that didn't have any shooting, beating bad guys, or what seemed to me overall goal. 

The reason I believe that so many people have a problem with Animal Crossing is that for the most part it's true, it's a very peaceful game where the only thing you shoot are balloons, the only bad guy I can think of is Redd, and there really is no straight forward plot or goal. When most people think of video games, they think of games where there's a set objective and the object of the game is to complete that objective, but Animal Crossing is different, there's no problems or worries, and growing up I found it to be another one of those crummy girly games that little tomboy me stayed away from. I stuck to my Super Smash Bros and Pokemon. 

Then almost a year ago I bought ACNL as a binge buy, I had started getting into lifestyle games but I never had bought one for my DS, and I thought it'd be a good classic game to start with. What I've learned is that in Animal Crossing the goal of the game is to make your own goals: make a pretty town, earn some money, get your dreamies, etc. and that's what people's problem with it is. A lot of gamer's find it so hard to make up their own objectives and have free reign over a game, so they like to stick to ones that have ones built in. As for being girly/gay (by the way if anyone ever uses gay as an insult word I will SLAP them. GSA club president, yo) yes lifestyle games are a genre that girls tend to gravitate to. I'm not exactly sure why that is, but it is what it is, and if people have a problem with that so be it as long as it isn't hurting anyone.

I hope this helped shed some light on the topic, from the perspective of a person that used to think Animal Crossing was boring/girly 
(...I probably racked up a lot of Forum Bells with a huge post like this xD)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 17, 2015)

Luckyislucky:
Exactly,alot of games haves one objetives,while AC haves more ways to do your town,i personally think the reason why they think AC is boring,its because AC its part of it made of: patience and no lazyness,which many people doesn't have and even if the TTing exists,still it will be very hard work.Its true that Today in ACNL things has become more OP ordenances, turnips, duplication, people who helps u. Still its a hard work and in ACWW and ACCF was MORE hard work. Also you can get tired of AC and play other games
Yes this has happened to me with Super Mario Sunshine (Replacement of ACPG),MKDS(Replacement of ACWW),MKWII,SSBB(Replacement of ACCF) and now Splatoon(Replacement of ACNL)

Also,why people uses gay a a insult?,and why they relate stupid and gay?


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 17, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Luckyislucky:Exactly,alot of games haves one objetives,while AC haves more ways to do your town,i personally think the reason why they think AC is boring,its b cuz AC its part of it made of: patience and no lazyness,which many people doesn't have,and even if the TTing exists,still it will be very hard work,its true that Today,in ACNL,things has become more OP,ordenances,turnips,duplication,people who helps u,still its a hard work and in ACWW and ACCF was MOAR hard work,also u can get tired of AC and play other games,yes this has happened to me with Super Mario Sunshine (Replacement of ACPG),MKDS(Replacement of ACWW),MKWII,SSBB(Replacement of ACCF) and now Splatoon(Replacement of ACNL)
> 
> Also,why people uses gay a a insult?,and why they relate stupid and gay?



Yes I'm like that, I often switch between binge playing Super Smash Bros and ACNL. It's hard to keep up with maintaining a town! That could also be why people avoid it: because when you get into Animal Crossing, it's a lot of commitment and some people just don't want to have to commit, it's much easier to play a game for a few weeks or so then put it down when you've had enough as opposed to Animal Crossing where you have to keep playing it or things will go awry and when the fateful day comes where you decide to pick it up again, you're back to square one.

And I've never been able to fully define this question myself  I like to think that it's because the people that use it don't realize what they're saying and that they just need to be educated and learn that using gay (or really any LGBTQA+ term) as an insult/slur can be more hurtful and personal than they realize, but I know that's not entirely true and that there are people out there that use it knowing full well what they're saying is hurtful and use it with the intent of hurting people. Unfortunately there's still a lot of hate out there.


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 17, 2015)

To be honest, out of all the games that I own (which is over I think 200 the last time I checked), Animal Crossing is probably the most "girly" games that I probably own.  I have played quite a lot of it and don't think it is girly, and this is coming from someone who plays games like Grand Theft Auto, which can in ways be seen as a more manly game.  There are girls that play games like GTA, so why don't people people look at them and say "why do you play games that are so manly? What are you, gay?"  If some people look at males and think it is "gay" to play a game that is girly, why should it be treated the other way around when girls play games that are seen as more manly.


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 17, 2015)

Just ignore them, Animal crossing is a game made for everybody, That's why there's two genders!
That's their opinion too, so don't bother with them.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 17, 2015)

Cynamatic matt:Simple!,idiots like that thinks this when a girl/women plays GTA:zomg urr so hawt
But when a boy/men plays a girly game:eww what are u playing? or "uhuhu ur a girl/gay" Me:Why? idiot:b cuz u play dat **it with animals
Basically,these idiots are wrong educated or following rules of social things and they think a girl who plays GTA is so hawt but a boy who plays AC is a gurl/gay

- - - Post Merge - - -

Myuuchu:Meh,i think ur right,its their opinion and opinions are very dificult to change


----------



## Hipsterdavid (Jul 17, 2015)

Animal crossing is kinda a niche game and is very cute in a lot of ways. It's kinda like an Iphone game it wants you to revisit a couple times over a certain period. But it really isn't for everyone though. So I can see why they'd feel that way ,but if they bugging you about it just have a good sense of humor about or ignore them, it really isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 17, 2015)

Hipsterdavid:Youre right,i shouldnt care about them


----------



## Derpykat (Jul 17, 2015)

AC is a game for all ages and genders, but...
It is a girls game if you make it a girls game,
it is a boys game if you make it a boys game,
It is a game for everyone if you make it a game for everyone.

AC isn't boring if you give yourself a achievement or target to work up to. E.g, getting a Perfect town.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 17, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Cynamatic matt:Simple!,idiots like that thinks this when a girl/women plays GTA:zomg urr so hawt
> But when a boy/men plays a girly game:eww what are u playing? or "uhuhu ur a girl/gay" Me:Why? idiot:b cuz u play dat **it with animals
> Basically,these idiots are wrong educated or following rules of social things and they think a girl who plays GTA is so hawt but a boy who plays AC is a gurl/gay


I am not trying to disrespect you, but you should put some more effort into your grammar so that your posts are easier to read. I think both males and females can be critical of other people who play games they don't like regardless of gender. I'd like to hear what females here who don't like violent games think about both males and females who like to play violent games.

I don't consider Animal Crossing to be a feminine game. There are some games which are designed and marketed to appeal mostly to men and some which are designed and marketed to appeal mainly to women. I don't think Animal Crossing is designed or marketed to appeal mostly to women, so I don't consider it a feminine game.

Historically, video games have been designed and viewed as a masculine thing. Most early games featured males as the protagonist, and although there have been more female protagonists as time has gone along, it still seems like most video games have male protagonists. It also seems like there are significantly more video games designed and marketed for males than females. In terms of the video game industry, I see Mario games as being close to the "middle" in terms of being masculine or feminine. But even though Mario games do not seem to be all that masculine for video games, they still feature only males as protagonists (and Mario is dressed as a plumber which is typically seen as a masculine occupation) the vast majority of the time while Peach is a passive, helpless princess just waiting in a cage for Mario to rescue her. So an egalitarian game like Animal Crossing may seem like a relatively feminine game given where the center is in the video game industry. The video game industry needs to make video games more accessible to females. This doesn't necessarily mean making more "girly" games with unicorns and the color pink everywhere, but games should challenge traditional gender stereotypes and give players the option of playing as either a male or female protagonist. Games like Animal Crossing should be seen as the norm in the video game industry instead of being a feminine game. It is honestly shameful that Super Mario Bros came out almost 30 years ago and yet Nintendo has not created a female alternative to play as instead of Mario or that they have not thought of a better role for Peach.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

I think some boys just say it's a girly game because there's no shooting, killing, weapons, fighting, or whatever. They're used to the Call of Duty and fighting games, they wouldn't be caught dead playing a game like Animal Crossing since their other "gamer" friends would make fun of them for it, most likely. But my boyfriend plays games like those and also plays Animal Crossing. He thinks it's a fun game and doesn't care what people think of that. And there are a lot of guys on this site that also play Animal Crossing.

It's obviously not a game aimed at girls alone, but since it can be really "cute" with all the animals and decorating, Animal Crossing certainly has a really large female fanbase. But of course, males can enjoy the game just as much.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 17, 2015)

Red cat:Sorry >.< sometimes like "b cuz" is intended for idiot characters or simple shortcuts but sometimes is by accident,apologize very much about that

Back to the topic,is very good that AC doesnt follow that stereotypes,and about Mario,even if Peach has is own game (Super princess peach for DS) and has appeared in Mario Kart,Party,And sonic in the olimpic games,still her and other girls characters (like Rosalina,Daisy,Toadette) should be more playable like the men charcters
ShinyYoshi:Thats right!The sociality has been educated with "macho" things,and one of this things is the videogames,a men who plays AC is a f**got,even since 2002,the "girly" topic of AC existed (the only change it was a considered a baby game),however,if the idiots who got educated and followed "macho" stereotypes would take at least 3 days to play it,probably would like it and even become addicted to the game,but the stereotypes will ALWAYS exist


----------



## Mango (Jul 17, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Cynamatic matt:Simple!,idiots like that thinks this when a girl/women plays GTA:zomg urr so hawt
> But when a boy/men plays a girly game:eww what are u playing? or "uhuhu ur a girl/gay" Me:Why? idiot:b cuz u play dat **it with animals
> Basically,these idiots are wrong educated or following rules of social things and they think a girl who plays GTA is so hawt but a boy who plays AC is a gurl/gay
> 
> ...




ur saying gay in this like its bad 
stop please


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 17, 2015)

Mango:with saying gay i mean the guys who uses "gay" as a insult,which doesnt make sence
Sorry if i make u unconfortable >.<


----------



## GrandFinaleGalaxy (Jul 18, 2015)

Progression is inevitable and happening at a (relatively) fast rate recently. People are starting to care less about what other people do with their time and the hatred of queer communities is dying out pretty quickly. I'm guessing that you're fairly young if people around you still make fun of gay people and attack people for doing things that they feel doesn't fit into their gender. The best thing you can do is find people that aren't anchored by gender roles and be friends with them while you wait for people your age to get a grip. Have lots of fun doing things you like and make sure you don't break under the pressure of your peers. Eventually like comic books and socializing with homosexuals, people will start realizing they were being stupid and missing out on things they were pointlessly hateful toward. Just don't slow down progress by being one of the people that breaks under peer pressure and limit yourself and others by choosing to not do what makes you happy anymore.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 18, 2015)

The people who say "uhu gay" are 17 and 16,but they act like a 10-yrs-old,also youre right,i should get new friends and forget the "friends" i have,your comment was one of the most inspirational comments i have seen,as you said,i shouldn't follow the stupid rules of society and don't replace that things i like to do with things that make me bored,angry,or even sad,also i shouldn't care about what the others think if i like something or the people who i socialize


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jul 18, 2015)

Hmmm I do think this game is too girly and gay sometimes.. maybe because of its cuteness. But to each his own, Im a guy who plays animal crossing. I really dont care what other people think. I play my own games. I used to play RPGs a lot. but animal crossing is a breath of fresh air for me. 

a guy who cares about other people judging him as gay or girly probably is one in disguise. Im a guy who like cute and fluffy.. BRING EM


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 18, 2015)

But im not in disguise,actually i tell to them i like cute things,but the bugging and annoyigness has been since 2010 or 2012,and of course i get VERY tired of this,i even told to them to stop,but they will never stop
Also this is my fault,because i didn't choose the correct people to socialize


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 18, 2015)

Animal Crossing is not just girly. It's for everyone. It doesn't matter what gender you are. I'm a 22 year old guy, and my main town is an all-girl's town (human villagers), but that's because I like girls. You can play AC as a male and play a male or female character. You can play AC as a female and play a male or female character. It doesn't matter who you are.


----------



## Bjork (Jul 18, 2015)

because a lot of the people who play it are gay or a girl, probably because most men are after things where you can kill people etc


----------



## AcidLucidity (Jul 18, 2015)

Well, I don't think that AC is a game exclusive only to girls (because why would the ESRB rating be E for Everyone), nor is it a boring game, but the ones who think otherwise may think that way because of their own interests. Everyone does have their own definition of what may be fun and etc. The only thing I would wish for is for others to be more open-minded about experiences they have no idea about and actually ask questions to someone who has experience with the game, but that's never going to happen because I think others only would like to "stick with what they're familiar with and anything that's unknown territory should be ignored" yet I think it's ironic because as human beings we want to experience new things. I can understand it depends on how comfortable one is about the situation but at least for me, I don't see AC as a game capable of making one uncomfortable.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 18, 2015)

This game is for anyone who likes playing a life simulation game with relaxing gameplay and cute themes ^^


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jul 18, 2015)

Nope... Just very addicting.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 18, 2015)

Slaughtershy:Exactly


----------



## Bottles (Jul 20, 2015)

It doesn't matter if your a boy or a girl to enjoy AC!


----------



## leiladesu (Jul 20, 2015)

Animal crossing is definitely not girly at all! They probably get that from all the pastel or pink-themed towns. I've seen Lebron James themed towns in the Dream Suite (it's really great) and other more masculine towns... they are probably reacting based on what they know versus what it really is. Also, ACNL is only as "boring" as you make it. I find that having an ACNL blog or website you go to in order to converse/trade/etc. with other players (like TBT) makes it much more enjoyable than just playing alone, but that may just be because I'm very extroverted  The more friends you have/make that play, the more fun it is! And if you finished your town and you have nothing left to do... reset and start over!


----------



## ams (Jul 20, 2015)

I would have to say that it is a pretty girly game. I'm going to be honest here - the only people I know who play the game are either girls or gay guys. But that doesn't mean it's off limits to straight guys. Just play whichever games make you happy. I'd personally be much more comfortable hanging out with guys that play animal crossing than guys that play GTA or Call of Duty.


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 20, 2015)

You don't have to be a certain gender to enjoy a video game


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm a guy and I enjoy AC ^^


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 26, 2015)

Because there is no violence involved. Apparently you have to kill things in order to be manly and interesting.


----------



## pft7 (Jul 26, 2015)

I always thought it was more of a "girly" game (It just feels like a girly game, I look at the characters and it just strikes me as one) but I still play it anyway and I still enjoy it anyway, if you do enjoy it what does it matter?


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 28, 2015)

Had a fantastic encounter on the subway this morning. Hopped aboard for my morning commute (standing room only!) and noticed right away that the mid-20s guy sitting in front of where I was standing had a 3DS. Then I saw his town map on the bottom screen. Pulled out my own 3DS with AC:NL loaded, turned it around to face him, leaned down and said, "For the record..."

His face lit up in a grin. He was SO excited to find another AC:NL player. I thought we'd just say "Hi," and be done with it, but he wanted to talk. We talked about how long we'd been playing, about Happy Home Designer coming out, and when I mentioned the HHD limited edition 3DS and the AC:NL limited edition pop tart, he turned his 3DS around so I could see the back. Yup. AC:NL pop tart!

It's a funny kind of little, secret club when you find someone else that plays. People of any age, culture or orientation can enjoy Animal Crossing. 

I am--and identify as--female, but I'm a "grown-up" and I encounter a lot of people that think it's weird that I play because I'm an adult. And yet I know a couple of grandmothers who play. A heterosexual, male, tenured university professor. 

It might just all come down to people's general expectations. They're ready to categorize (and sometimes dismiss) something as being "for girls" or "for kids".

Whatever. I'm a girl. I'm a grown-up. I play AC:NL. And I also enjoy setting angry minotaurs on fire in GuildWars2.


----------



## queertactics (Jul 28, 2015)

cool so i like how you've made "for girls" and "boring" equivocal

you've got a lot to unlearn, buddy


----------



## allstar689 (Jul 29, 2015)

From what I've heard, the team that developed New Leaf was half male and half female so that it could be suitable enough for both genders.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 29, 2015)

It's definitely not boring. It's not that easy of a game, if you don't use any guides, it may seem boring because you don't know what to do. But once you figure out the things you can do I think it's fun and addicting.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 29, 2015)

I think most guys are afraid to try games like Animal Crossing that are a bit outside their comfortzone. Well, it's their loss I suppose.


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)

Its for all age groups and genders


----------



## jiny (Jul 29, 2015)

My mom and dad both say it's for girls and boring. My brother wants it and they said no to my brother. I have the game because my grandmother bought it for me on July 4.


----------



## Usagimon (Jul 29, 2015)

my (super duper manly man, the kind of guy that goes like "lmao that's gay!!") boyfriend is more obsessed with the game than i am lmao


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Jul 29, 2015)

I do not think that Animal Crossing is boring or only for girls. 

In my opinion, gender roles are social constructs used to shove people into boxes or to restrict people from truly doing what they want.
Sure, there are physical differences between people who are male and female, but _mentally_? *Heck no!*
This is a basic concept of sociology. People grow up in certain ways because of their surroundings. (Excluding disabilities/mental illnesses)

When I asked my ex to play Animal Crossing with me and offered to buy the game for him, he said, "What? Uhh no thank you. That game is too girly for me." and I replied with, "Excuse me? You haven't even played it before."

Him: I've seen the trailers for it. Everything has flowers and hearts in it.
Me: Hold on... what makes flowers and hearts girly?
Him: They just are. 
Me: Really... why should hearts and flowers only be reserved for girls? And even then, why would you refrain from something that is 'girly'? Are you embarrassed of doing girly things?
Him: They just are, Jessye. It's just the way it is. I refrain from it because I'm not feminine. If you're a feminine dude, you're most likely gay.
Me: Wow! Okay, so is it the same the other way around? You know that I love my fair share of gore, guns, and violence. Are you going to call me a lesbian? *BY THE WAY, WHAT'S WRONG WITH BEING GAY ANYWAYS?*
Him: You're not a lesbian though. You're dating me. 
Me: What if I wasn't dating you? Would you call me a lesbian then?
Him: No. I'd only know if you told me you were or if I saw you only dating girls.
Me: Then why the **** don't you feel the same way about other dudes liking things that don't involve senseless violence, sex, gore, or mature themes?
Him: .... I don't know.
Me: By the way, *there is nothing wrong with liking traditionally 'feminine' things. There's nothing wrong with being a woman. There is nothing wrong with being gay. Masculine traditions are not cooler than feminine traditions.* 


Yeah... so that's probably why the guy is my ex. As a reminder to every person who thinks Animal Crossing is too 'girly', ask yourself why gender norms are a part of your culture in the first place.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 29, 2015)

Wittle_Munchkin said:


> I do not think that Animal Crossing is boring or only for girls.
> 
> In my opinion, gender roles are social constructs used to shove people into boxes or to restrict people from truly doing what they want.
> Sure, there are physical differences between people who are male and female, but _mentally_? *Heck no!*
> ...



Yep,its also my fault












I thinked this post was dead


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Jul 30, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Yep,its also my fault
> 
> 
> It's just like, why can't people just enjoy what they want without being criticized for it? :| Ya know? Why can't people have harmless interests without being labeled down to a single derogatory term by someone else?
> But hey. If you like Animal Crossing, then more power to you. ❀ Seriously.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 30, 2015)

Wittle_Munchkin said:


> Sure, there are physical differences between people who are male and female, but _mentally_? *Heck no!*


I think there are real differences in the way males and females behave. Males tend to be more competitive whereas females tend to be more cooperative. Males probably also tend to be more short-term thinkers preferring that adrenaline rush that comes with a split-second decision while females are more likely to find happiness in accomplishing something major over the long-run. I'm not really an expert, so if you find research which contradicts what I just said, then feel free to tell me.

AC is more of a cooperative game than a competitive game. I guess you could make your goal to build a "better" town than everyone else, but most of AC is about socializing with others. AC is also more of a long-term game than a short-term game. It takes a long time to develop a town and decorate your house, and many people just don't have the patience for that. So I can see why females may be more inclined to play AC than males. That doesn't mean AC is a game only for females or that flowers and cute villagers make it feminine. There are plenty of masculine ways to design your town if you really want to go that route.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 30, 2015)

Wittle_Munchkin said:


> I do not think that Animal Crossing is boring or only for girls.
> 
> In my opinion, gender roles are social constructs used to shove people into boxes or to restrict people from truly doing what they want.
> Sure, there are physical differences between people who are male and female, but _mentally_? *Heck no!*
> ...



I just whipped my fist in the air and gently whispered 'hell yeah' after reading this. You go girl!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

Heck!I rlly thinked this post was dead as Jetix/Toon disney :/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 30, 2015)

yes it is a boring game, and that's why I joined this community


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

People be judging.


----------



## Potatoes (Aug 2, 2015)

tf this game is for everyone and it's awesome.


----------



## Cold~ (Aug 4, 2015)

Absolutely not, I do not agree with that. Animal Crossing is a game about exploration, discovery, adventure... all these things are not "girly" to me!
I know that at first glance, Animal Crossing may look like an elaborate screensaver, but that's just not the case. The gaming industry is getting plain and stale... I see consoles with incredible graphic and performance outputs have incredibly stereotypic and categorized games...
I guess I will be happy playing Animal Crossing on my 2DS...!


----------



## Kattling (Aug 5, 2015)

I sort of understand where they're coming from as it's a very hard game to explain. Sometimes I'd try to tell my boyfriend why I love it so much (this was in Wild World, so before how customiseable it was), but found it very hard to explain why buying furniture, making friends with cartoon animals and paying off a mortgage was fun?
Even with New Leaf I still find it sort of hard to explain, but verbally I never have had a way with words.

I think more girls do play Animal Crossing, but honestly that doesn't make the game 'girly' and the whole idea of a 'girly' game is very stupid and based off the idea that 'girly' is inferior. Sadly around 80% of the boys/men I know would only ever play first person shooters or FIFA. Anything else is "gay" or "girly", as you said, but if only they'd get over themselves, it would open them up to a huge world of very good games. So don't worry about that - know that it's based on systematic misogyny and the supposed weakness of femininity, and do everything you can to destroy that idea. ;u;

I think what I enjoy about Animal Crossing is that it is arguably "boring". It's a second life, and yes, you still have to do a lot of the chores you have to do in real life, but it handles it in a way that is so much better than reality. For one, it actually rewards you for your hard work, unlike real life where better than your very best is expected at all times, no matter how exhausted or just bored of it you are, and for nothing in return. Like, I put my heart and soul into my job just so I can exist, so I can put food on the table and stay warm at night. Anything less than that effort and I daresay I'd have nothing at all. But Animal Crossing is like, "hey, I see you spent all night catching bugs. Have a bigger house, you've done well, kiddo".
I just love having this life that runs parallel to my own, where everything is so idyllic and you can escape. This is before you even get into how exciting, fun and satisfying it is to play. Just the concept - it's almost like a daydream.


----------



## cutie34 (Sep 2, 2015)

Well I don't care what people think, because i know this is a game for guys and girls. Just because many are into silly violence games it doesn't mean no one can play lifestyle games. I'm a girl myself and I KNOW that this game is fit for all genders and anyone who thinks differently and starts to make fun of it will get my fist in their face!  This game is for everyone. End of!


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 2, 2015)

Not at all. AC is a multisex game (I think pretty much all nintendo games are).


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 2, 2015)

That's sadly just how the world is. (MOST) Guy's masculinity is so fragile and they just refuse to do/play ANYTHING that people see as a girly, and just refuse to give it a try. It really upsets me. My brother always say Animal Crossing is for girls, and any guy who plays it is gay. Which is so presumptuous and close minded. But sadly, that's how most people are nowadays.


----------



## JessSux (Sep 2, 2015)

Animal Crossing has a lot of customization. Designing clothes, houses, and your town. A lot of people see this as girly. Also, it is basically a life sim game and life sims are tossed into the "girly" category. But I wouldn't worry what anyone says. Animal Crossing is fun for everyone. My husband and his two brothers all play Animal Crossing and they're grown men (20, 22, 24).


----------



## lPeachy (Sep 2, 2015)

The majority of people showing off their towns online and getting out there are cutesy girly towns. Rarely do you see the darker/natural themed towns and characters plastered around the internet like you do the pastel ones so it's just people basing it off the little they've seen. 
I know plenty of guys who play though.
I think the fact that it's really a game of customization and socializing and the fact that it's marketed a little more towards girls like most games of that genre are makes everyone think it's just a feminine boring game. 
Which it very well may be in some peoples eyes, but I always tell them not to knock it until they actually try it. 
Who cares though? If you like it then play it, I hate that someone would refuse to play something just because it's not for their gender.


----------



## Toadette (Sep 9, 2015)

It's not a game for everyone, that's for sure. But I have been playing it for a while and it's only partially boring in some areas for me now. I still play everyday but I'm really looking forward to HHD!


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Sep 9, 2015)

They probably haven't seen Population Growing, the one with some of the harshest villagers. They're probably just basing it off how the newer games have gone for a cute look rather than a cartoony look like the original. Not saying the new games are bad though, Population Growing and New Leaf are my favorite games in the series.


----------



## princessmorgan (Sep 10, 2015)

Well, maybe because it doesn't have a lot of death and gore it's not "boyish" enough. 
It's not for everyone though, but I love it and ask people if they play all the time regardless of gender!


----------



## pafupafu (Sep 10, 2015)

what a silly thing to ask


----------



## Juurii (Sep 10, 2015)

you shouldn't give a shiny crap about what people who would use the words "gay/girly" for a game like this think.
They sound sexist and homophobic. 
Why should you care about what ignorant people think? They are exactly that. _Ignorant_


----------



## Envy (Sep 10, 2015)

I want to know why we're treating 'gay/girly' like it's supposed to be something bad?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 10, 2015)

Envy said:


> I want to know why we're treating 'gay/girly' like it's supposed to be something bad?



IDK,Maybe stupid people...


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 10, 2015)

no it can be enjoyed by both genders

also, yes after awhile of playing it can get really boring.​


----------



## Sansa (Sep 12, 2015)

I would not consider AC to be "girly," if anything it's one of the most gender neutral games out there.  For Christmas one year, I bought City Folk for little relatives since they just got a Wii, there were two boys and a girl, and all of them loved it.  

Come to think of it, it was a guy who originally introduced me to the one for the Game Cube, and I remember having other guy friends who played Wild World at the same time I did.  Just because a game is peaceful doesn't mean it's girly (and I say that as a very girly girl).


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

It's not girly, it's cute. But i guess only girls enjoy cute things???


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 13, 2015)

To be honest, even as a girl, it gets on my nerves how many (not all!) boys can't appreciate a good, relaxing life simulator. Or even just pretty/cute things in general. Why do boys have to be so tough and macho all the time? I blame society. *shrug*
I love it when boys can appreciate soft things and beauty, or at least be okay with other people liking it! It doesn't make you weak to like things that aren't considered masculine, for crying out loud!

Sorry, this is just something I have strong feelings about. I DESPISE how hobbies and things considered "feminine" are looked down upon. We are not weak for liking flowers and games with talking animals. This goes for both boys and girls who like this kind of stuff. You all rock


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

pastellrain said:


> To be honest, even as a girl, it gets on my nerves how many (not all!) boys can't appreciate a good, relaxing life simulator. Or even just pretty/cute things in general. Why do boys have to be so tough and macho all the time? I blame society. *shrug*
> I love it when boys can appreciate soft things and beauty, or at least be okay with other people liking it! It doesn't make you weak to like things that aren't considered masculine, for crying out loud!
> 
> Sorry, this is just something I have strong feelings about. I DESPISE how hobbies and things considered "feminine" are looked down upon. We are not weak for liking flowers and games with talking animals. This goes for both boys and girls who like this kind of stuff. You all rock









bless u child


----------



## Toffee Pop (Sep 19, 2015)

There's not just "Girls' games and boys' games".


----------



## watercolorwish (Sep 21, 2015)

What exactly is a girl game and a boy game? They're games.


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 22, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Many people i know say about the AC series:
> "That game is boring..."
> Or:
> "uhuuh that game is soooo gay/girly"
> ...



I wish I would have come across this thread when you created and presented it two months ago!

I think it's best just to focus on what you like. I suggest not concerning yourself so much with the opinions of other people. 

If there is anything that entertains you, that you appreciate, you don't have to concern yourself with what other people may be thinking.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't know, when I played Wild World in 2006 the only other people who played it in my class were male.

The game is just living, if someone is scared of this because they fear for their masculinity, they really got a problem.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't care what games people want to play. You like what you like. However, I'm always a little surprised by how many males play Animal Crossing. The game _is_ a bit girly, IMO, with cutesy animals, flowers, dressing up and house decorating. Keep in mind, I said "surprised" and not "disgusted" or anything negative. I'm glad Animal Crossing is popular because that's what keeps the series going.


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 21, 2015)

I guess I'll go ahead and put my opinion out there
As a guy; I love Animal Crossing. The villagers are cute, the music is pretty, everything is relaxing and I love it. Im not afraid to voice my opinion because I'm not afraid? Like, my masculinity ain't fragile at all lol, but it doesn't matter to me either?

I don't know how to explain it. I guess some guys are just so....worried about them being seen as gay (which I don't get why its an issue, I mean cmon, if you're not gay thats it, why let people push your buttons over nothing?) to enjoy a peaceful cute game, which is why Ive never seen any other guy play something that's not violent in my life.​


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 21, 2015)

I love this franchise, I wouldn't really consider the game girly, but that's only because I can't think of anything exclusively feminine about it. I'm aware it's a mostly female demographic!

Also damn, brought this thread back from the dead huh?


----------



## emolga (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't consider Animal Crossing a game for girls. However, I can say it can get boring after a while.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 21, 2015)

It eventually go boring after a while in the original.  I'm not bored of New Leaf yet. I just started last month so I still have so much I can work on.  It's really cool.


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm not sure why people would consider Animal Crossing to be a game for girls. I actually know more guys than girls who play it and love it.


----------



## Greggy (Nov 22, 2015)

People would likely think that Animal Crossing is a "girly" game because it's focused on socializing and customizing (customizing your player avatar, your room, your town...). Much like the recent Harvest Moon games and Style Savvy.

Popular Animal Crossing town/house examples you see online are often feminine looking (bright pastel colors, floral... stuff like that and the mayors are always dolled up with really cutesy clothes with pastel colors) and most of the popular villagers being talked about online are the "cute" ones that one could assume girls like. Example of these popular villagers are Diana, Marshall, Julian, Rosie, Tia, Meringue, and Lolly. All of those villagers are "cute", and their coloring and style are quite similar to the things you can see on the girl's section of a toy store. 

Popular QR codes shared for Animal Crossing are always the "girly"-looking kind of stuff: Pastels, sparkles, flowers, sweet-themed, and tons of frilly pastel-colored dresses or cutesy clothes that you can see on the girl's section of an online clothing shop. Heck, I wanna complain because there ain't enough QR codes for casual clothes suitable for both genders and paths that don't involve colorful bricks and plants and flowers. So I have to make those stuff myself instead, because it's so hard to find QR codes for clothes and paths that are not "girly" and it's such a pain to dig through the depths of the internet to find something decent.

But I still think that Animal Crossing is a game for everybody. For different ages and genders. It's like this kind of game you play whenever you feel lonely. And, I mean, Animal Crossing isn't marketed with pink ribbons, sparkles, tiaras, and lots of pink! It's not advertised the same way as "girly" products like Barbie, Hello Kitty, and Disney Princesses do! So I already think that it's for everybody. Not exactly a "girly" game. I've Streetpassed with a lot of people, boys and girls, and the people who plays Animal Crossing New Leaf are even. Boys play ACNL. Girls play ACNL. And they've put a lot of effort in their houses.

For the boring part... I agree. Because I'm not really that good at maintaining a town in this game. And that is why I joined this forums in hopes of learning some tips and tricks and maybe help me out with my patience in this game. Animal Crossing takes a lot of time, and the game is a life simulation with no end. So you have to set a few goals yourself to enjoy the game. And I lack those "goals", or maybe I am lazy (aka busy with real life) or I'm too depressed and unmotivated to set a goal in the first place. 
I still play Animal Crossing to make me relax and do the mundane activities that I can't do in real life such as fishing and serving in a cafe, yet the game stresses me out when I think of making a villager stay forever and planning what my town would look like. I don't want to think of it that much. Anyway, I still prefer playing "manly" games like Grand Theft Auto and Call of Duty when I want to kill my boredom than playing Animal Crossing.


----------



## Kaitrock (Nov 23, 2015)

It's totally for both! I honestly don't see anything gendered in this game lol. It feels pretty progressive compared to a lot of games. I like how all characters can wear whatever they want and the villagers won't judge. It's definitely a game for everybody. I don't get why people call it girly lol


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2015)

Even as a boy in the game you can get your makeup done and wear skirts.  They'll assume it's a gift, but you could.  I don't but just saying lol


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 25, 2015)

They probably say that cuz they don't know anything about it so they automatically think that it's terrible/girly/boring. I agree with you that it's super annoying.


----------



## Crash (Nov 25, 2015)

my boyfriend is a US marine & a volunteer firefighter and loves this game ; v ;
masculinity isn't defined by games, whether it's animal crossing or grand theft auto. a real man shouldn't even
care what other people have to say, and neither should anyone else. the world is ugly enough already, and 
we should be all able to enjoy the game if it makes us happy. c:​


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 25, 2015)

(can't believe this has been up since july 0-0)


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 26, 2015)

In my opinion, i think people tend to stereotype it from what they've seen in the advert or have based their opinion on playing the game once, realizing there was nothing to do for that day and deeming it "boring"


----------



## Ade4265 (Nov 29, 2015)

According to this poll I found. A lot more males play Animal Crossing than females.
http://xhila.com/acpoll/


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Nov 30, 2015)

Animal crossing statistics in Japan are girls 60%, boys 40% so there are still a large amount of males who do play. It's just one of those love it or hate it types of games lol.


----------



## Tikikata (Nov 30, 2015)

I think Nintendo designed Animal Crossing to be a game for everyone; every gender, no matter your age. I'm 25 years old and played Animal Crossing since it's American release on the Gamecube and still love it to this day. It is definitely one of my favorite Nintendo franchises and I don't think I'll ever be truly bored by it.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 30, 2015)

I think this game can be for any gender, regardless it's a very fun game! If it was that bad of a game it probably wouldn't have made so many series of animal crossing, really gotta try it to know it. I mean yes it looks like its too cutesy for life, but that's the whole theme of it, having to say that a game is soo boring soooo gay and such probably just doesn't fit into their liking and they haven't fully experienced the greatness of animal crossing. But yeah to what point in time now do they categorize these games for girls and these games for boyz c'moon world, gay ability is proven to be recognized and respected now.


----------



## gameboy (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't think the game is boring nor is inherently girly. And being girly or gay isn't a negative thing to begin with. They released the distribution stats and 56% of buyers were women, which was a lot higher than other game titles but still that's a pretty even overall.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 2, 2015)

no way.
ACNL is pretty open for anyone. very casual and sometimes relaxing (when you're not freaking out about where to put all of this clothing because nintendo didnt give you enough storage).. I remember some kid said to me "That game's for sissies!"

almost jumped at that kids throat and strangled him.

People who consider certain games that aren't COD: Black Ops or Skyrim as "sissy games" are losers. Seriously.. Try something new instead of sitting in your desk chair all day playing skyrim or COD. even if you think you won't like it. Open your mind a little.
If you don't like it, return it. Simple!
anyways ACNL is NOT a game for just girls. It's not boring, either.. Only to the people who haven't played it!

Or just people who tried it and didn't like.


----------



## Discord (Dec 5, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Many people i know say about the AC series:
> "That game is boring..."
> Or:
> "uhuuh that game is soooo gay/girly"
> ...


(The Console Wars have struck again!)


It's because people have bias on video games, everyone i know hates games like Mario or AC and they like games like CoD or Battlefield because they call them "Creative" and "The best video game of all time". 

I have a word for those types of games...
Overrated

Nowadays Nintendo games are highly underrated due to immature 12-year olds and adults of the ignorant PC Master Race that say they bring no change despite the oxymoron that they rate shooter games although they barely change things.

I find it quite ironic on how CoD is targeted at the Smart gamer and only immature kids play them and games like Pok?mon are aimed at immature kids (kinda) but only the smart gamers play it.

I would ignore those people that say stuff like that, they's just end up like the average CoD player: Living in a basement eating nothing but Doritos and Mountain Dew and only going outside for a couple of seconds since they're "too busy" playing CoD, the world is full of bias but i don't let that prevent me from liking what i love.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 5, 2015)

Animal Crossing is indeed no way a game just for girls. It's for anyone, regardless of their gender.  I mean, it's possible that girls could find it more enjoyable than guys but that doesn't mean the game is meant for girls. And it's actually very fun and addicting!


----------



## Minerva (Dec 5, 2015)

No, it's not a girl's game. Some of my friends that are guys love to play it. The game is really meant for everyone.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Dec 5, 2015)

I think this game is for all ages, male or female = p


----------



## Deak (Dec 5, 2015)

Funny.. I'm a male and love this game.

My wife.. loves the idea of it.. the characters.. but hates the tedious tasks and all the "work" that goes into the game lmao.. so she's not really into it.

It's not a gender thing. I tell my friends that I play this if games or "what are you doing" ever gets brought up.. idk why it should matter.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm really tired of people putting a gender lock on the gaming industry. There are no "girl games" or "boy games." Even though nintendo went through that awkward "Games for Girls" phase on the GB Color. Anyone can play any game they want (and can afford, which is my main problem XD)

As for boring... depends on who you are. I find it fun, because I like easy-going RPGs. I don't like fast-paced, intense games of CoD and Halo and all the other popular games. I like taking my time.

So, those who make fun of ACNL just can't accept the fact that there are games out there that people enjoy, even though they themselves find it boring. Just like how I think CoD and Halo are crap, because I don't like them. I just don't go around telling fans of the game that I think it's crap, because I respect the fact they like the game.

These people are incapable of keeping their opinions to themselves around those who think differently.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 5, 2015)

I'll play this series forever. Been playing since I was around 13 and I'm 26 and a guy.  I don't care!


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 7, 2015)

It doesn't help that Nintendo keeps aiming it at girls with their commercials- City Folk and New Leaf come to mind with 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq3QPL-8bl0  and
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mswJeiB7mI

I don't really care if they are trying to target girls, it's not a "girly" game, the default choice in boy or girl is always boy! Right there it's asking you if you're a boy or a girl, it's really a game for everyone- by everyone I mean literally EVERYONE! Boy, girl, old, young, it doesn't matter, you can be a 2 or 3 year old, or a 110 year old playing this, you can be a girl or a boy, it really doesn't matter, it encompasses all ages.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

Personally I have no idea, I don't think people should be told which games they should play, so I'd just ignore people who say that.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 15, 2015)

I've noticed that the games that are labelled "girly games" are typically those that are perceived to be casual, easy games that don't require much strategy or commitment. My mind instantly goes to mobile games like Candy Crush. And let's face it, if you had never played Animal Crossing before, and someone told you that they spend their day catching fish and planting flowers...on the surface, it sounds super easy and mindless. That, combined with the pink/pastel towns you see all over the internet...well, anyone with outdated gender roles and stereotypes in mind could mistake Animal Crossing for a "girly" game.
Obviously, we all know that if you want it to be, Animal Crossing is anything but casual; in fact, I don't think I've ever encountered a game that requires as much commitment as the Animal Crossing series. And especially in New Leaf, with the ability to customize the whole town to your liking, the dedicated player can spend _months_ playing for hours a day to get their town exactly as they like it...and then when it's finally perfect, they have to keep coming back every day to maintain it.
On first impression, yeah, I can see AC looking boring and repetitive and pointless. But oh, as you dig deeper, there is just so much to do. It feels like you're never done, there's always a new goal.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 15, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> It doesn't help that Nintendo keeps aiming it at girls with their commercials- City Folk and New Leaf come to mind with
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq3QPL-8bl0  and
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mswJeiB7mI
> 
> I don't really care if they are trying to target girls, it's not a "girly" game, the default choice in boy or girl is always boy! Right there it's asking you if you're a boy or a girl, it's really a game for everyone- by everyone I mean literally EVERYONE! Boy, girl, old, young, it doesn't matter, you can be a 2 or 3 year old, or a 110 year old playing this, you can be a girl or a boy, it really doesn't matter, it encompasses all ages.



As you said, It doesn't helps the fact that they use girls to announce ac games.
Every person and gender has their rights to enjoy Animal crossing as much as they want. However why nintendo has been using girls or little girls to announce the ac games since city folk? What happened to those fun/weird ACG! and AC:WW commercials that suddenly started using little girls? Why nintendo hasn't used a boy/teen boy/ adult men playing animal crossing?
Even through in ACCF they used men to announce ACCF. In ACNL...Well...they maked it look more girly since 2013/14...
As i said every person can enjoy animal crossing as they want to but its unknown why Nintendo is starting to make some kind of stereotype about AC being a girly game directed only for girls...
Have they forget the boy model and male gender exist in AC?


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

It's not boring because I've been playing for a year (almost 2) straight and I'm still not bored of it.

I think that this game isn't gender specific but there are probably more girls that play the game than guys,

that being said everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 19, 2015)

innerutopia said:


> I've noticed that the games that are labelled "girly games" are typically those that are perceived to be casual, easy games that don't require much strategy or commitment. My mind instantly goes to mobile games like Candy Crush. And let's face it, if you had never played Animal Crossing before, and someone told you that they spend their day catching fish and planting flowers...on the surface, it sounds super easy and mindless. That, combined with the pink/pastel towns you see all over the internet...well, anyone with outdated gender roles and stereotypes in mind could mistake Animal Crossing for a "girly" game.
> Obviously, we all know that if you want it to be, Animal Crossing is anything but casual; in fact, I don't think I've ever encountered a game that requires as much commitment as the Animal Crossing series. And especially in New Leaf, with the ability to customize the whole town to your liking, the dedicated player can spend _months_ playing for hours a day to get their town exactly as they like it...and then when it's finally perfect, they have to keep coming back every day to maintain it.
> On first impression, yeah, I can see AC looking boring and repetitive and pointless. But oh, as you dig deeper, there is just so much to do. It feels like you're never done, there's always a new goal.



This is a much more articulate version of what I came in here to say! Haha.

It reminds me of an MMO in the "you're never done / no endgame" respect, and no one derides MMOs as being somehow "gay" or "girly" (and the problem with both of these things being considered negative is another issue all its own...)


----------



## Rose (Dec 20, 2015)

How can a video game be gay.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

Video games can be for any gender. It's not for only girls or only boys, it's for everyone. Why would a game be only for girl or only for boys anyways? I know a guy who plays my little pony games and a girl who plays grand theft auto, you might think it's weird, but games are for everyone.


----------



## starlightsong (Dec 20, 2015)

I mean, boring is an opinion... this being an animal crossing dedicated forum, I imagine most of us will say it isn't boring  But uh "for girls" or "gay" is something totally stereotypical and rude to say. Girls are not all the same and can like whatever they happen to be interested in, as with boys, gay people, and straight people. None of that has anything to do with whether you'll enjoy a game. And besides, there is nothing bad about being gay or being a girl so why do people always attach those things to negativity!?

People who say Animal Crossing is boring, well they're missing out. People who say it's girly or gay can shut their trap and stop being so ignorant :3


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 31, 2019)

I am guessing people think Animal Crossing New Leaf is a Girls Game because of the animals, and how they have a human like look. I am also guessing that people think Animal Crossing New Leaf is boring is because they only play it a little bit, and not realize the full potential and what you can do in the game.


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Sep 1, 2019)

I haven't really heard anybody say this about animal crossing and I only know one other person besides me in my high school who plays acnl.

But when I do talk about this game series people tend to find it very interesting to listen to.

I have played some violent games like gta 4 and mortal kombat 9 on my xbox 360 but personally I prefer playing peaceful games like Minecraft.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 2, 2019)

Animal Crossing is a game for everyone, just like how everyone can play every video game out there.

As for the boring aspect, I mean, if someone is not an fan of such type of game, then it can become boring of course for this person if they like more action or story driven games. I would recommend to just try out Animal Crossing and see if you like it or not to have a better opinion on it.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 2, 2019)

AC is a game for everyone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

I've honestly never considered Animal Crossing a girl's game, but that's likely because my brother and I both played it religiously as kids. Nowadays my brother doesn't play as much, but I know that he's still a fan of the series. Neither of us have ever been criticized for playing it. As a matter of fact, a lot of my friends played it as well, whether they had their own copy or they used mine.

Also anyone who says that the Animal Crossing games are boring, has clearly never played a single game in the series


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 2, 2019)

I just play animal crossing. I have never considered it as a girl or boy game.
Well animal crossing isnt boring but sometimes, for me it is


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 2, 2019)

I never once saw it just solely for girls, instead one for adults despite the appeal for kids.  I don't really necessarily see that as a bad thing. Hell my mom adores it.  Animal Crossing has this air about it.  Every person who enjoys it that I've at least associated myself with seems to be a lot more mature.  Throughout E3 with rumors that it was cancelled popping up.  No one seemed too deterred.  This is with people going crazy over just some additions.  I'm looking at Keanu.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't think Animal Crossing is a girl's game at all. It's practically a game for everyone, not just girls! I have a friend who is over her 70s and she still plays Animal Crossing. So if she is playing it, it even means that there is no age limit to this game too. I say anyone can play it and that no one should have to judge others no matter their age or gender.

As for boring, yeah, the game can be a little repetitive, but it's OK. Nothing wrong with repetitive. Plus, only a person who has never really played a family friendly game would call it boring. That's just my opinion.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't think Animal Crossing is a girl's game or anything like that, I think anyone could play it and have a great time. Since the game is all about things happening in real time, I think some might find it boring because it's not that kind of game where one can progress quickly.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 16, 2019)

Old thread, but it honestly doesn't matter what people think. There's nothing wrong with a game being boring, there's nothing wrong with a game being for girls. People just like to project their own insecurities, because these individuals feel the need to be valided through "violent" and supposed masculine games. Just let them be. Games are for everyone, everyone enjoys a certain type of game. If you love Animal Crossing, you've found a game that brought you a lot of joy and that's really all that matters. ^__^


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 19, 2019)

old thread from 2015 bumped woop woop

well friendly reminder that life is too short to care if a fragile man thinks a cute animal game is "gay" or "for pussies" , lmao mike stfu


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 20, 2019)

I don't think that it is a girls game at all! I know lots of boys and girls who play it but I guess if you haven't actually played it~ from outside appearances it looks like a simple, fluffy animal game (cliche I know)


----------



## Alyx (Sep 21, 2019)

Anyone that talks crap about Animal Crossing probably has never played it. It's not boring and it's not for a specific gender. Anyone can play it.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 21, 2019)

Any guy who says AC is a female series is delusional and insecure. 
If anything it's offensive to imply that games that take concentration, organization, and daily dedication to play are "girl exclusives". It reinforces that guys are "dumb monkeys who don't have the attention span for that." ....

I and friends play this, Stardew Valley, Don't Starve Together, etc etc all the time. And I never had a friend be like "Dude we can't play this, it's a GIRL game afhfbjfg." And I mean, if someone ever does say that, I don't know what tf one would even do but cringe. 

I have had friends think the game was just a city builder though, and thought it sounded boring. They were the type of people that preferred fast paced, high action games, and that's fine. But I don't think any game/anything is innately "boring", and that you can realistically get into anything and enjoy it. Being bored of things is more of a privilege, and if you have the option to play things that sound like more fun, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 26, 2019)

Because GOD FORBID a game not have guns, language, s3x appeal, drugs, alcohol, and explosions in it. Apparently if it's not a war zone, or rated M, and some 12 year old isn't screaming at you that they screwed your mother,  it's not worth playing...

Yeah, bite me. Apparently, being able to pay off your house loan is too ridiculous of a gaming fantasy XD

I fail to understand how people can't seem to grasp that not all games have to involve fighting and chaos. AC is calmer than most, and you can have fun without having to compete or put stress on yourself or others. You can actually run things, get things done,  create things,  etc. The only time I feel irritated is when my villagers keep trying to take my bells when they know we have a PWP to finish. Is it really that unreasonable? Wanting to play a game just to have fun and make friends? 

But no, we gotta be MACHO no matter what we're doing... Being able to have a calm and peaceful life is CERTAINLY the most ridiculous gaming fantasy to exist... (Can you tell I've gotten angry about this before? ) But hey, how could I POSSIBLY know? I'm just a stupid "gamer girl".


I could rant for days on end, but I really need to stop doing that. It's not good for my health to get wound up all the time ': D


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 12, 2019)

it is NOT a girl's game. i know a lot of boys who play "boy's" games and like to play a little animal crossing.


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 19, 2019)

Maybe they just say that because a lot of girls play it. But there is "manly" stuff, just as there is "girly" stuff. Besides it is 2019. We can all be manly and girly. It's just a game. 

Now in the case of pocket camp, I do find there seems to be a lot more nicer choices for womans clothes then mens. But maybe that's just because I am not paying attention to the mens. Who knows.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 19, 2019)

There's a bit of male bashing here and really not needed.

I'm a guy and have played AC for nearly fifteen years.
It's got fishing and bug catching. Something for everyone.

Not a gender specific game.


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Oct 20, 2019)

I don’t think animal crossing is just for girls at all! I think that animal crossing is a relaxing game for both genders and yeah because t isn’t action packed people just assume it is for girls, which I think is silly to be honest. It is fun for everyone to take control and explore their creativity in creating their town and I don’t think that boys or men should be looked down on for playing animal crossing or games that are similar to animal crossing!!!


----------

